# [SOLVED] Every program crashes



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey, a couple days ago I started up my computer and every startup program crashed. Now it is doing it every time. I get an error from a program called WerError.exe (I think it is called) and it says: The instruction at 0x005c5b0e referenced memory at 0x005c5b0e. The memory could not be read. All other programs have error messages aswell.
Usually I can't use the task bar to open anything because my mouse has the loading animation but when I can programs work for a few minutes then crash again. If you need any more information please ask. 

Thanks!


----------



## Innvader03 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Every program crashes*

have you tried using cmd, run as administrator, then type in sfc /scannow


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Every program crashes*

Hello scaryscar6 :wave:

Can you boot into *Safe Mode*?


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Every program crashes*

Thank you so much Innvader, it worked! Well, it hasn't crashed yet and if it does I will update.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Every program crashes*

Ah, now a few programs have crashed  So it's not fixed. ^^ And yes it doesn't happen in safe mode.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Every program crashes*

Install *Revo Uninstaller* from my signature & uninstall all the troublesome programs in *Safe Mode*. Try reinstalling the programs in Normal None


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Every program crashes*

It's not just some programs, it's every program. Like Firefox, Internet Explorer, Skype, literally every program that I can open.


----------



## scaryscar6 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Every program crashes*

Anyone?


----------



## Innvader03 (Nov 13, 2012)

If I was your, I would back up pics, music, documents, and then reformat. That way you can clear out all the errors.


----------



## Innvader03 (Nov 13, 2012)

Scarscar6, once you do that, I would HIGHLY suggest that you use windows 7 to make a recovery disk, and make a back up image, put it on recordable dvds/bluerays, or preferably another hd. After you update everything and reinstalled all the windows updates and any programs you will use, all your pics/music/docs, then make an image. Keep the hd as a back up, disconnect it from the pc.  That way, if it ever happens again, you can get it back up and running in about 20 minutes, tops.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, not sure where this post is now? The reference to WerError, is a known issue sometimes users will disable error reporting service this is not a good idea windows error report finds a problem goes looking for the report and cannot start it, causes a "Hang" may be relevant here.

go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd .exe and select run as administrator at the prompt type:- 


```
sc query WerSvc > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Post the notepad outcome here.

Alternatively you may have a failing RAM stick in which case reformat and reinstall will likely end in tears.


----------



## Innvader03 (Nov 13, 2012)

I re-read this. after you follow jenae's advice, if that doesn't work, I highly suspect you have a failing hard drive. I worked on once and I would reinstall the os, get it to work a few minutes, then it the programs would stop functioning. After swapping out the hd, and installing the os again, the problems went away.
I think you have a failing hd, if you can back up, do it now before its gone.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I agree with the backup and it could be a HDD problem so be prepared.


----------



## Innvader03 (Nov 13, 2012)

on an off note, jenae, the instructor i have for a CIT class that I am in, is going to australia this weekend.
I don't have your certificate, but I will in a few months.


----------

